# This Evenings Hunt!



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Shot the goose about an hour prior...then headed to my fox spot. Called and this bad boy came running in about three minutes after. Shot at 25 yards with my 12 Gauge and 3" F Shot. Not sure how to post a pic. So this is the link to my pic on facebook. Anyone want to share how to upload a pic please PM me. Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/#/photo.php?pid=1015060&id=1385748284


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice looking fox. To post pictures, at the bottom of the text box is two thumbtabs, click the upload attachment and then add your pictures.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok I will be sure to do that next time. Thank you for the info! Sadly I have called in 7 in the last two weeks and had a bad case of fox fever.....first one I have connected with. Took the time to breathe this time :lol: and all the past ones were this close :roll:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats cool, I've never had much success calling in just foxes. I have called in 2 while coyote hunting. They sure are fun and diffenently get the blood pumping when they come in.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Blood pumping is a bit understated lol! See and I find it very hard to call in the yotes, but people say they're easier. Guess it just depends on a lot of different variables. I have found that I can call a fox in 1 for every 5 stands.


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice job. Mind telling a little about what type of calls you use for fox? I have been trying to call some with no luck. I even know where they are. I have been using cottontail and jack sounds but there really aren't a lot of rabbits in the area... probably just mice from the look of the tracks in the snow. I could use a rodent type sounds but don't know if they are meant to be played loud enough to pull something in from far.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

I would just keep at em with the rabbit. Just have to hit them when the mood strikes.


----------

